# Optional 6th Star



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

I really like pax that tip an amount higher than their fare. Had 2 today. We need an optional 6th star just for them.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Waterscolors said:


> I really like pax that tip an amount higher than their fare. Had 2 today. We need an optional 6th star just for them.


Or just reserve the 5th for those, remember 4 stars it's a great rate!!


----------



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

5 stars for pax that tip. 6 for tipping over fare.


----------

